

SeatGeek Raises $35M - hye
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/the-next-five-years/

======
themoonbus
Used SeatGeek the other day to find concert tickets, the interface is
fantastic.

They also maintain an interesting code+design blog
[http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/](http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/)

------
josegonzalez
Just wanted to point out, we at SeatGeek are of course hiring. Plenty of
positions in quite a few places:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

Especially if you're an Operations Engineer or Android Developer, get in
touch. My email is in my profile :)

------
rcavezza
They also have a really nice API:
[http://platform.seatgeek.com/](http://platform.seatgeek.com/)

I've been working on a predictive model for concert ticket values using their
data as a training set.

~~~
rabidonrails
That's really cool! Do you expect to have something out soon?

~~~
rcavezza
Not eminently. There's a few key feature sets I still need before I'm happy
with the model. I'll be sure to make a Show HN post when I get something up.

------
rabidonrails
I go to concerts and sports events pretty often and I always use Seatgeek to
get an idea of prices and pick up tickets at the last minute. It's a slick app
with an overall great experience.

------
dylanz
I only heard about SeatGeek after reading this great blog post from them:
[http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/high-performance-map-
interacti...](http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/high-performance-map-interactions-
using-html5-canvas/). Congrats!

------
goeric
I'm all about Gametime.co for sports but looking forward to trying this for a
concert.

------
fourstar
Good for them. A couple of them are on the CakePHP team and when I was big
into that, they were more than helpful. Smart eng team.

------
ca98am79
Nice - congratulations! I remember when you guys were in the Dreamit office
and trying to decide on a name.

~~~
paul9290
Plus one for DreamIt!

------
ryanb
Jack and Russ are relentless founders and I'm continually impressed by them.
The ticket buying experience through SeatGeek is so easy and is particularly
delightful on mobile. Excited to see what they're able to do with this
funding.

------
dchuk
This is great news, my soon to launch startup will be leveraging their
fantastic API heavily for a date planning tool for couples in the near future.

------
frankdenbow
Really well done app. Another solid NYC startup!

------
cm2012
I was just at their HQ yesterday - really friendly and open team!

~~~
zackkitzmiller
_waves_

------
tehwebguy
Cool!

Anyone know how I can add my own convention to SeatGeek?

~~~
sfall
do you mean you run a convention and want to use them to sell the tickets? or
just listed?

they don't seem to act as a retailer but more as an aggravation and tracking
of secondary markets

~~~
tehwebguy
Cool, thanks. Just listing, we have ticketing covered.

------
etrautmann
Congrats Jack and Russ!

------
epipsychidion
Great news for the founders! It's a bittersweet experience for me, I had an
interview call a year ago but they cancelled because I needed work
authorization :|

